
How to Learn Vi (Vim) - jasoneckert
https://triosdevelopers.com/jason.eckert/blog/Entries/2019/8/27_How_to_learn_vi_(vim).html
======
gbacon
Practice, practice, practice. The ORA book will help.

[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596529833.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596529833.do)

I have not watched it, but knowing what a brilliant speaker Damian Conway is,
you’ll probably learn a ton and have a blast watching his Mastering Vim video.

[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/110000687.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/110000687.do)

Other Conway vim resources:

\- Damian Conway on How I Vim: [http://howivim.com/2016/damian-
conway/](http://howivim.com/2016/damian-conway/)

\- OSCON 2013 talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHm36-na4-4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHm36-na4-4)

\- Damian Conway’s vim setup: [https://github.com/thoughtstream/Damian-Conway-
s-Vim-Setup](https://github.com/thoughtstream/Damian-Conway-s-Vim-Setup)

------
auslegung
Good article! I learned Vim earlier this year by using the plan outlined
[here]([https://medium.com/actualize-network/how-to-learn-vim-a-
four...](https://medium.com/actualize-network/how-to-learn-vim-a-four-week-
plan-cd8b376a9b85)). It focuses on learning things "the Vim way", and is the
reason I succeeded when trying to learn this time (I've tried before and
failed).

